# 942 problem - Losing Video, audio continues



## Wheaton (Feb 12, 2003)

Fails while replaying recorded programming or live from satellite. Works OK following reboot. Any suggestions?


----------



## markyd21 (Mar 28, 2006)

Wheaton said:


> Fails while replaying recorded programming or live from satellite. Works OK following reboot. Any suggestions?


How long after reboot does it work ok, days?, hours?, not? What does it look like when it fails, do you get error message?


----------



## bobr (Mar 23, 2002)

I had the same problem last night when I tried to watch AN EI game that was recording.
No video, good audio. Menues were ok banners were ok just no video.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Get a UPS with AVR or Auto Voltage Regulation. Power spikes and underages can cause reboots like you are seeing.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Jon Spackman said:


> Get a UPS with AVR or Auto Voltage Regulation. Power spikes and underages can cause reboots like you are seeing.


This isn't about reboots. It's about the audio-with-no-video bug.


----------



## tweaver999 (Jul 9, 2004)

i had this problem last night also, have seen it since last release( maybe before)..
I tried every trick i could think of to get video( changed various video settings back and forth) only reboot brought pic back... i think this is a known bug... however that does not mean E* knows or can fix it very soon....no big deal... why should we EXPECT to get a picture on a stable basis from our sat. receivers....


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Right you are, I saw the part where they mentioned reboot fixes it and thought they were experiencing reboots. Sorry.

As for audio without video, I have it on good knowledge that this is an issue Dish is working on. As for when we will see a fix, well that I couldn't guess, But it is being worked on.

Jon


----------



## frossie (Jun 8, 2004)

Wheaton said:


> Fails while replaying recorded programming or live from satellite. Works OK following reboot. Any suggestions?


I get this problem (solved by reboot). Additionally, when you get in that state, you fill find that frame-forwarding or fast forwarding (or reversing) does show you the picture, just not playing at x1 normal speed.

I am pretty sure by now I know how to trigger it. Put the receiver on, or fall back onto live broadcast after a playback. There's a short time (2 or 3 secs) in which the picture is black before the video kicks in. If the channel you are tuned to is an HD channel, and you try to channel up or channel down straight away while it is in the no-video state, you trigger that bug.

I am pretty sure that's right because since I stopped doing the above, I have not had the problem. And I didn't get a software update at the time.


----------



## ebeeks (Jan 6, 2006)

frossie said:


> I get this problem (solved by reboot). Additionally, when you get in that state, you fill find that frame-forwarding or fast forwarding (or reversing) does show you the picture, just not playing at x1 normal speed.
> 
> I am pretty sure by now I know how to trigger it. Put the receiver on, or fall back onto live broadcast after a playback. There's a short time (2 or 3 secs) in which the picture is black before the video kicks in. If the channel you are tuned to is an HD channel, and you try to channel up or channel down straight away while it is in the no-video state, you trigger that bug.
> 
> I am pretty sure that's right because since I stopped doing the above, I have not had the problem. And I didn't get a software update at the time.


I experienced the same thing last night. I switched from an OTA Analaog signal to an HD signal and POOF!!!! no video. I tried using the "check for updates" to get the system to reboot so I didn;t have to get out of bed, but ti wouldn't work either. Only way back was to unplug the power cable.


----------



## frossie (Jun 8, 2004)

ebeeks said:


> I experienced the same thing last night. I switched from an OTA Analaog signal to an HD signal and POOF!!!! no video. I tried using the "check for updates" to get the system to reboot so I didn;t have to get out of bed, but ti wouldn't work either. Only way back was to unplug the power cable.


In case you didn't know, you don't have to yank the power to reboot the receiver. Hold down the power button for a long time (10 seconds ) until you lose the video signal (picture) then let it go. It will then reboot for the next minute or so - when your signal comes back you are done.


----------



## geodi (Aug 8, 2004)

Does this happen with TV1 and TV2? Also, how is TV1 connected to the TV, component or HDMI? I'm troubleshooting a problem where I lose the video via HDMI on TV1, but component connection works fine & TV2 works fine, thanks!


----------



## frossie (Jun 8, 2004)

geodi said:


> Does this happen with TV1 and TV2? Also, how is TV1 connected to the TV, component or HDMI? I'm troubleshooting a problem where I lose the video via HDMI on TV1, but component connection works fine & TV2 works fine, thanks!


I see this problem with component and single TV mode. Sorry.


----------



## wingnut1 (Nov 10, 2005)

I've been getting this, sometimes without audio as well, since Saturday.


----------

